# What are the best tieing knots to use for securing things on top of the car?



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

*What are good knots to use secue things on top of the car?*

Looking ways to learn the best knots to tie to secure things on the roof. I have a roof rack. Thanks


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally I am useless when it comes to tieing knots. My knots just come apart and I lose things. I really should be good at it because I took sailing lessons years ago and that was part of the course but I can't remember a thing about the knots.

I did happen to find a site that claims to show you how to tie "the 10 most useful knots". It does have pictures and comments so I think with some determination a person could follow it. Here's the link

http://lifehacker.com/software/knots/the-ten-most-useful-knots-and-how-to-tie-them-258043.php

And Good Luck ~!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I just went to that website. It has some great knots. Thanks for the link!


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Very useful link, thanks. I didnt know you could tie so many knots


----------

